# Ideas for sticking a 15 gallon community tank, please?



## Hopeseeker (Feb 6, 2012)

After 3 of my bettas died in the month of June, I transferred my only (and youngest) betta to the 10 gallon. He has it to himself, except for Malaysian trumpet snails. So, I kinda have an empty tank to fill. It will need plants and maybe decor, but my main issue is not having had my own community tank before. My dad had a 20 gallon while I was growing up, but I really don't think it was stocked properly. Just need some ideas of different fish that might be good with red cherry shrimp or even African dwarf frogs. Thanks! -Becky


----------



## CrazedHoosier (Mar 18, 2014)

As a centerpiece fish, I'd suggest the Honey Gourami! With a max size of 3 inches (usually maxing out at 2.5) it is a pretty peaceful Gourami, but their behavior can still be kind of flighty. As a schooling fish I'd suggest some Harlequin Rasboras! With a max size of 2 inches (usually maxing out at 1.5) it is a very peaceful schooling fish, that kind of have the movement of a Piranha (But don't nip or attack other fish). The Rasboras are more of a tight schooling fish which NEED at least 5 or more (for your tank you could have up to 12).


----------



## InStitches (May 26, 2014)

My gourami and betta Kanoa did not do well in my 14.5 gallon, I had to return the gourami after a few battles. Betta was much happier as the centerpiece fish 

I am stocking my tank as well  So I'm going to watch what people suggest here, particularly in the way of plants.

I have already started on the fish:
-Kanoa, male betta
-Waldo, female albino bristlenose pleco
-4 x Neon Tetras, I like to call them the Four Cheeses  Because the Gourami's name was Mac.... 
-2 x Glowlight Tetras (started with 4, sadly)
-2 x Japanese Trapdoor Snails
-1 x accidental platy fry, now juvenile and named Piggy

I'm thinking of cutting down to one snail and then getting either some cory catfish or more Neon Tetras.

I didn't like the neon tetras while looking at them in the store - for some reason seemed boring - but now that they're in the tank at home and schooling, I love them to bits! They are so pretty and get along so well with everything else in the tank.

Kanoa has had no other issues with any of the fish - just the gourami I returned. He is the happiest I've ever seen him, with lots to swim and a community to rule over  No more tail biting, no stress stripes, and a hefty appetite! I am loving it.

Side note: I have African Dwarf Frogs in my 8 gallon tank. They are also excellent community members! Just a tad annoying to feed (frozen bloodworms). But darned adorable.


----------



## CrazedHoosier (Mar 18, 2014)

Oh, sorry I didn't think he had a Betta already in the 15. If so, you should probably stay away from the fish I just mentioned because they both might stress out your Betta.


----------



## Tony2632 (Aug 30, 2013)

I don't know if you like nano fish but, I own a colony of N class Endlers Livebearer. Super small fish and very colorful. I'm also looking at other nano fish like Boraras maculatus, Galaxy rasbora, and Microdevario kubotai. Maybe some tetras like Congo tetras or maybe neons. I all ways try get fish that are not very common in fish stores lol.


----------



## InStitches (May 26, 2014)

galaxy raspboras aka celestial pearl danios are gorgeous  I've been wanting some!

congo tetras have caught my eye, too


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Ya galaxies are nice. Congos get WAY to big. The harlequins i would say dont get, cuz though they are somewhat small. They are a thick fish, and love big spaces to swim. I would say get a nice school of either galaxies or chili rasboras.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hopeseeker (Feb 6, 2012)

I do have a betta, but he is in the 10 gallon. I haven't decided if I want a betta in the 15 gallon. I'm pretty ok with not getting a betta, though. Thanks for all the responses so far!
-Becky


----------



## Tony2632 (Aug 30, 2013)

I don't blame ya for not getting a betta for the 15g. I love bettas in community tanks, but I'm starting to sway away from it and just keep them by them selves.


----------



## InStitches (May 26, 2014)

on sorry XD I thought betta was going into the 15 gallon!


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

My advice is always to head to your local pet shops, note down every fish that catches your eye, and go home and research!

Do you know in general if you want schools of fish, something more solitary, bigger or smaller?

Here are a few ideas, all are relatively common in stores:
Bottom dweller- corydoras (lots of species!), brown kuhli loach, kuhli loach
Mid dweller- cherry barbs, ember tetra, cardinal tetra, emperor tetra, glowlight danio
Top dweller- Silver/Common hatchetfish


----------



## Flint (Oct 22, 2013)

Celestial Pearl Danios/Galaxy Rasboras are cold water fish therefore no good with a betta! A nice stock list would be -

1 Betta/Dwarf Gourami
7 Ember Tetras
7 Corydora Hasborus
10 Shrimp (ghost or cherry)
1 Nerite/Mystery Snail


----------



## Flint (Oct 22, 2013)

Olympia said:


> My advice is always to head to your local pet shops, note down every fish that catches your eye, and go home and research!
> 
> Do you know in general if you want schools of fish, something more solitary, bigger or smaller?
> 
> ...


Olympia, typical cories, kuhlis, cherry barbs, cardinals, emperor tetras, danios and hatchetfish are all either too large or too active for a 10. ;-) A 10 gallon, while common, is actually quite hard to stock!


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Ya the only fish on that list, that would be good are; some small cories, kuhlis, glowlights, embers, and maybe cardinals.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

I thought we were doing a 15 gallon. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Same thing though. Most of those fish need more room.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Both Seriously Fish and Practical Fishkeeping recommend a 2 foot tank for those species.


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Well you never really want to do the bare minimum. Especially with hatchets and emperors, they get big.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

:lol: Both of those websites hold themselves to the highest standards. They are what fishkeepers should aim for.  The UK is quite serious about their freshwater fish.


----------



## CrazedHoosier (Mar 18, 2014)

I think he said before that he wasn't including his Betta, and that it was a 15 gallon....
Also, I agree with Olympia with all fish except for the Loaches. The reason being is that I've heard Loaches can be pretty aggressive, and they don't really do that much bottom feeding.;-)


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Kuhlis are pretty good bottom feeders. They also arent aggressive at all. The tiger loach and chain loaches are the evil ones. Emperors get big.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CrazedHoosier (Mar 18, 2014)

I thought the Kuhli loachs required a larger tank? Also, I had a Clown Loach once and they are MEAN! It killed my smaller fish, until it got to my Angel (She was the queen of my tank), and she didn't permit that kind of aggressiveness in her tank, so no more Tiger Loach!


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Was it a clown or a tiger? Cuz clowns are wicked peaceful. Tigers are evil and will kill fish like your did. 

Kuhlis dont really need a big tank, if you have enough hiding places for them.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

CrazedHoosier said:


> I thought the Kuhli loachs required a larger tank? Also, I had a Clown Loach once and they are MEAN! It killed my smaller fish, until it got to my Angel (She was the queen of my tank), and she didn't permit that kind of aggressiveness in her tank, so no more Tiger Loach!


Loaches are schooling fish by nature. Being kept alone might have stressed him out and caused him to lash out at others.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hopeseeker (Feb 6, 2012)

Thanks for everyone's help! I'm a long way from stocking the 15 gallon, I still need to thoroughly clean it. I am first trying to stock the 10 gallon with plants. I'm seeing what plants actually like my water first. I will, however, go to some of the local pet stores here sometime this week. I'll write down a list of fish that I might be interested and will post them here to get everyone's feedback. I'll do some research on my own, also! Thanks, again!


----------



## Hopeseeker (Feb 6, 2012)

Apparently, loaches are not good to house with red cherry shrimp. Which is ok, I really haven't gotten interested in them. And it seems most cories have to have a minimum of a 30 gallon tank. So, most likely they are off the list. And if I want rasboras or any tetras, I will need to experiment with lowering ph and possibly water hardness. Which is fine, I was kinda wanting to see if I could possibly improve those.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Softening water.. most people buy an RO filter, but that's a bit pricey. I have hard water, and I've often thought to just buy large amounts of distilled water to dilute, but I'm not sure I could dedicate myself with that. If you have a big saltwater specialty shop they sometimes sell RO water by the gallon.
Another option is the use of peat moss in your tank. It won't soften water, but peat has pH lowering properties. It's a bit less accurate to do, and if your kH (carbonate hardness, a second type of water hardness) is high it won't do much.
Petsmart (or most any shop) can test your pH and dH (what most people mean by hardness). If you have a specialty shop they may be a bit more helpful. Another option is to look up a water quality report for your city, which is a bit easier for larger towns.

I'm not sure if shops provide kH tests though. Carbonate hardness is basically the force that keeps your pH up. If you have a high pH but a lower kH, the peat will be more effective. 
It may be best to experiment.
But find out your pH and water hardness, and after reading that mess up there you may decide it's not worth it.  Many species that have been captive bred for long periods of time have become a bit more immune to pH and hardness.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

If you want to lower your ph or soften your water, ro is not really needed. It can get pricey and not really worth it, unless you got a reef tank (which is why i have a unit). But the best, cheap, and most natural way to lower your ph and kh is peat moss. It is super cheap and one bag will last you forever.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hopeseeker (Feb 6, 2012)

Which websites show the most accurate minimum tank sizes for freshwater fish? I'm kinda getting confused. Some say one thing, others say another. For instance: 1 says fancy guppies minimum 20, another says 10. Same with platys. Dwarf gouramis, some say 10 gallon and peacful. And for the exact same fish, some say 30 and can become aggressive.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Well there are no exact numbers. .. everyone has different opinions. 
I would look up Seriously Fish. Just type in the name at the search bar on the site. I use that site for my guidelines.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hopeseeker (Feb 6, 2012)

Ok, Thanks!!!


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

I would never just get my info from one site. I just type in the fish, plant or whatever, and i look at almost every website that comes up. Than I sort of do a majority rules sort of thing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

